# Wachovia Snow Removal



## mbella (Dec 29, 2004)

Does anybody know who has the contract for Wachovia?


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

What Wachovia? The arena in Wilkes-barre???


----------



## mbella (Dec 29, 2004)

The banks....


----------



## djd427 (Dec 19, 2004)

I have one property in my area (bank) I do know that they accept bids july/september. The will only award a one year contract. I bid on a few and only got one. From what the regional manager has told me, they usually always accept the lowest bid even if it is someone different every year. I can get his number for you if you are interested. I am pretty sure he handles your area also


----------



## mbella (Dec 29, 2004)

Who do you deal with, Wauchovia or a managment company?


----------



## Mike Smallwood (Nov 2, 2004)

*Wachovia*

YOUR FAVORITE NATIONWIDE Snow`Removal compnay
SYMBIOT SNOWMANAGEMENT a.k.a. Snow Management Group


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Check with Cenova, 1-877-DE Ice It.
They handle most of the Philly ones, & 2 of the Reading ones... I sub the Reading ones.
Very good chance that they get the rest of berks, chester, & montg. next year. They seem to be on top of bidding.


~Matt

PM me if you need more info...


----------



## mbella (Dec 29, 2004)

Which is it, Cenova or Symbiot?


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Cenova. They're about 4 years old, based outta Philly.


----------



## mbella (Dec 29, 2004)

Does Cenova get the work through Symbiot or are they direct with Wauchovia.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

I was under the impression they bid directly for the regional Wachovia locations.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i also sub for cenova do a couple wawa and a soverign bank

john


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey John,

How long you been a sub for Cenova?


----------



## mbella (Dec 29, 2004)

For you guys working for Cenova, what has your experience been?


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i originaly worked for hpk which is 3 of 5 partners of cenova this is my 3rd yr
no problem they pay within 30 days .they expect a high standard of workmanship
if you do what your being paid for theres no problems and one of the things i like is they salt even if theres not alot of snow theres always ice.

john


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

I have to be honest. I haven't gotten paid anywher near 30 days. the first check was 45, & it's over 30 on the second. I've recieved about 5% of what I'm owed overall. 

They seem like some really nice guys, & I know we had a late start on $$ events, so it's hit them hard waiting for payments. 
But then again, on my side, I don't have payroll for this week (what's owed would more than cover). Not sure how I'm going to get it together for this Friday.  

My take? If you sub for them, or anyone, expect that your check might move a little slow, and anticipate it (better than I did). This comming year I'd be open to subing for Cenova again (Assuming full payment recieved), but I won't allow myself to do just their sites. Maybe 25% of my snow business, but no more. This year it's about 90%. This way I can stay afloat better.

I hope this has been helpful, w/o offending anyone. 


~Matt


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

cenova is about 40% of my total snow removal route
if i had only cenova i would have a problem with payroll
fortunatly im in the auto repair buss and only count on this money for extras
i checked when i received my first check it was about 45 days
i have friend that sub for other co.and havnt been paid in over 60days
hopefully they wont end up like SMG
JOHN


----------



## BreyerConstruct (Aug 17, 2004)

hopefully they wont end up like SMG
~~
Man, I'm trying to avoid that thought!
They've grown a lot in the last few years. As long as it's not too fast, should be OK. I guess we'll have to sit back & see, huh? 

It'd be nice having another source of income. We're working on servicing more commercial customers year-round, as well as doing some residential rehabs, to help keep the income potential always at our door.


~Matt


----------



## Sunrise154 (May 20, 2006)

I have not worked for Cenova as of yet. But I did work for HPK before they started Cenova. They always paid between 45 to 60 day probably staying closer to 45. If you are going to be in this business, especially as a sub you are going to have to expect delays in getting your checks. Also I assume being from this area Snow Plowing is not your only business. You have to be crazy to not plan ahead for the winter. I know plenty of guys that spend all winter waiting for snow to fall so they can make payroll. Just my 2 cents


----------

